# PB for the year



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

We hit the river the other night looking for Big fish, it was a bit slow but we managed to get three fish a 12,15 and a 29.8lber, he was a long skinny fish 40.5 inches with no belly at all.

All three was released to fight another day. All was caught on bullheads fishing fishing deep holes. I did manage to run over some line runners garbage. I have no problem with people who use trot lines and limb lines just take home your trash. People do not want to look at it hanging from every branch it gives cat fishermen a bad name,my brother is new to catfishing and he made the statement " boy you cat-fisherman are litterbugs".

The trot line was stretched all the way across the river I guess when the river was high, now that the river has fallen it was only about 10 inches bellow the surface and got wrapped all around my prop after I ran it over at 15 mph. While trying to get it untangled I got a stupid rookie looking hook drove into my palm almost to the barb. 

I'm going to the river this week during the day time, I'm bringing a trash bag with me and Im going to cut down all the old trash hanging from the branches and pick up all the trash littered down the shores, I hate looking at it.


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

I do some bush hooks and I agree with you. Some of the lines look like they have been there for some time. Along with the markers, it realy looks bad during the day time.


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

It makes me so mad that people can't clean up after themselves and throw away their old bush hooks instead of leaving them in the tree. Anyways nice flathead!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

good fish man...I agree I've got caught in trotlines where the hooks had rusted off...it's not that hard to pick then up when your done are at least come back and get them asap; same goes for flagging tape stuff is hanging all over every bend in yellow river seems like.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Well the good thing about going and cleaning up all the old lines is you should have a bucket full of lead :thumbup: Nice catch!


----------



## Land is the Limit (Mar 24, 2012)

Great Fish!!!!


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

There is one good thing about the old flagging and somewhat good lines,just rehook'em and bait it.I bet we burnt about a 1000yds of old lines this past weekends camping trip.If it dont have a name tag I'll cut it down.I tag all of mine,and always pick them up.And mine are bright pink,easy to see in the dark.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

skiff89_jr said:


> Well the good thing about going and cleaning up all the old lines is you should have a bucket full of lead :thumbup: Nice catch!


Ha you dont know these cheap bastards round here to well,most are hung with rusty ol bolts...:whistling:


----------

